

The New Startup Arms Race - bootload
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/eric-ries/the-new-startup-arms-race_b_507510.html?view=print

======
pedalpete
I think this article ignores the fact that the US school system is failing to
prepare todays youth to take on the jobs that these entrepreneurs would create
in the future.

America has many cultural differences which lead and promote the
entrepreneurial spirit, but in many cases, it is easier to transplant the
entrepreneur to where the educated work force is.

------
greenlblue
Too many scare tactics and not enough meat. An article like this comes out
every other month about America losing its edge in some sector and these
articles never have enough backup evidence and just push some political
policy. Ya, I get it, a start-up visa is a good idea so just say that and move
along.

